# '59 Tornado



## ohdeebee (Jan 29, 2011)

May have survived an actual tornado! 










Hangin out with his new family:


----------



## Gunner3456 (Jan 30, 2011)

ohdeebee said:


> May have survived an actual tornado!




Doesn't look to me like it survived the tornado.


----------

